# OMG



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

OMG, this morning it is -38C.  

Environment Canada has posted:
*EXTREME COLD WARNING IN EFFECT*

Last evening my wife said we must get to the gym tomorrow.  Maybe we will hunker down here @ home instead.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is what it looks like outside.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow! What's the Farrenheit equivalent of that?  It's -6 F here and we are not leaving the house today.  Stay warm and safe.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 14, 2016)

Stay cool (warm) like the pic


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2016)

On the bright side- that's a beautiful pic you posted!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow! What's the Farrenheit equivalent of that?  It's -6 F here and we are not leaving the house today.  Stay warm and safe.


= -36F.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! What's the Farrenheit equivalent of that?  It's -6 F here and we are not leaving the house today.  Stay warm and safe.
> ...


?

-40F actually coincidentally equals -40C according to Dr. Google.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2016)

Same temp here. Pipes to the bathroom are frozen, again.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 14, 2016)

I guess I shouldn't complain then.  It's a balmy 13* F here.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Same temp here. Pipes to the bathroom are frozen, again.



Where are you Barb?


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Corrected typo, should have read -36 not -136.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


What's a hundred degrees among friends!


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2016)

This may be a silly anecdote for this thread (sorry, Ron) but Wifey and I tried the "Kryovitality"© just before our Christmas trip.  You stand in a cold chamber where the temp goes down to (when I looked at the thermometer) -179 degrees F.  You endure a five-minute cold bath and then you're supposed to feel rejuvenated or something.  About the only thing I noticed is that I no longer feel cold on a balmy 0 degrees day.  No plans at this time to go back for a second treatment.  Might be good for ski season conditioning.

(edit) Nearly forgot to include the link:

Home


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2016)

Good grief... that's just stupid cold; it's only -24 in Iqaluit!!!!!!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2016)

Designer said:


> This may be a silly anecdote for this thread (sorry, Ron) but Wifey and I tried the "Kryovitality"© just before our Christmas trip.  You stand in a cold chamber where the temp goes down to (when I looked at the thermometer) -179 degrees F.  You endure a five-minute cold bath and then you're supposed to feel rejuvenated or something.  About the only thing I noticed is that I no longer feel cold on a balmy 0 degrees day.  No plans at this time to go back for a second treatment.  Might be good for ski season conditioning.
> 
> (edit) Nearly forgot to include the link:
> 
> Home


Is that painful?  It sounds horrible.


----------



## Designer (Feb 14, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Is that painful?  It sounds horrible.


The skin on my thighs hurt a bit, and felt "crispy".  The socks and clogs might have been too warm for my feet and the thick woolen gloves were definitely too warm for my hands.  Five minutes was enough for me.  Wifey did her five minutes also.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a dangerous temp Ron, better stay inside. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2016)

Technically in Bath, Ontario but since no one knows where that is, near Kingston, Ontario. I almost got caught in that horrific snow storm two days ago, Thankfully, I decided to come home  instead. It's warmed up a bit, right now only -17.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2016)

Crap! |Sorry Ron, I totally meant to say your picture is beautiful!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 14, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> *Technically in Bath, Ontario but since no one knows where that is,* near Kingston, Ontario. I almost got caught in that horrific snow storm two days ago, Thankfully, I decided to come home  instead. It's warmed up a bit, right now only -17.



I have traveled the province extensively & must confess I never heard of Bath.  

Hope your pipes did not burst.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Same temp here. Pipes to the bathroom are frozen, again.
> ...





Ron Evers said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > *Technically in Bath, Ontario but since no one knows where that is,* near Kingston, Ontario. I almost got caught in that horrific snow storm two days ago, Thankfully, I decided to come home  instead. It's warmed up a bit, right now only -17.
> ...



Pipes are good. Roommate shoved a blow dryer into the ceiling below the bathroom and thawed the pipes. 

What's odd is that bath has a population of 16,000. And it's about 4 blocks. I'm not in the main town of Bath either. 

It's supposed to warm up  a bit in the next few days! |Yay|!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 14, 2016)

Great pic of a brisk morning.



symplybarb said:


> Technically in Bath, Ontario but since no one knows where that is, near Kingston, Ontario. I almost got caught in that horrific snow storm two days ago, Thankfully, I decided to come home  instead. It's warmed up a bit, right now only -17.



I know where Bath is. I grew up in the Belleville area and worked in Gananoque for a while.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 14, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great pic of a brisk morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a coincidence. I've lived in Gananoque, you know that town where no one can ever pronounce the name right. You are the only person I've known online who knew where Bath was. And Gananoque for that matter. Although, Gan is a HUGE tourist town.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I know where Bath is.* I* grew up in the Belleville area and *worked* in Gananoque for a while.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 15, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Sounds much like our situation, we live in the town of New Tecumseth and our mailing address is Beeton but we live about 7 km from Beeton in the country.


----------

